# dunmore park house



## 20vturbo (Jun 23, 2008)

derelict mansion that belonged to the family that were buried in the crypt i recently posted,shortly to be turned into luxury housing 














































































and how it used to look

http://www.rcahms.gov.uk/pls/portal/newcanmore.newcandig_details_imgsummary?inumlink=46833

cheers


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! what a place. Like that pic of the fireplace in the middle of the wall.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2008)

Echo spacepunk there...great place. Love those arches and the tiles too. And loads of lovely chimneys. Nice one.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent find, and what a difference in the pictures of how it used to look to how it is now. Love the old fireplaces, and the mosiac tiles. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## fire*fly (Jul 1, 2008)

this is fab, I would love to see how it used to be


----------



## 20vturbo (Jul 2, 2008)

click on the link then!


----------



## King Al (Jul 2, 2008)

Great Pics 20vturbo That place Looks like it was very grand in its day


----------

